# One more night



## gsdsar

So, I knew this day would come. But it's never easy. And no matter how many dogs you have, losing one never gets better. 

Tomorrow I will say goodbye to my wonderful girl Lena, B'lena zu Treuenhanden. Her back end has gotten weak, and even with PT and NSAIDS, it's getting worse. Today, she can not use one of her back legs at all. She is knuckling over. And when I got home today, she gave me that look. 

I got Lena at 8 months old from Lisa, LHCZTH, in the hopes of her being my USAR dog. Lena showed so much promise, but alas, did not like the job I asked of her. Which is cool. So I retired her and she became my hiking and running partner. Helped me get ready for my first(only) 5k. She helped countless foster dogs regain their footing, went on lots of fun trips and was always the greatest ambassador for the breed. 

In fact, of all my dogs, she has been the most correct, temperment wise. Aloof, but safe. Never seeking affection from strangers, but accepting it. 

Lena has made me laugh everyday. She is the cuddler and the ruler of the house. She has challenged me, in the best way, more than any dog I have had. She is Uber smart, but has a mind of her own. I learned to be creative and really think through training steps. And I learned patience and to laugh while training. She has made me a much better handler. 

I will miss her face, her "claiming" of me on the couch, her insatiable desire to stare down cats and her love of giant sticks. 

Everyone hug your dogs tonight. Their time with us us so short. Never long enough. 

Thank you Lisa for trusting me with special girl.


----------



## sebrench

She is beautiful. I'm so sorry that you have to make this difficult decision.


----------



## onyx'girl

I am sorry to read this. She had a great life however. I have a G pup from Zu Treuen Handen. Out of Elena. 
I hope the memories you have keep your heart from aching when you say goodbye.


----------



## car2ner

my thoughts go with you. I hope the sun shines bright tomorrow. the light and warmth will do you good.


----------



## ksotto333

Love the big sticks pictures. I'm so sorry, this is so heartbreaking. just hugged my girls.


----------



## Jenny720

So sorry to hear about your Lena. It's such a selfless decision we all do not want to make. Such a beautiful girl. Soon she will pain free and in her own way will be by your side whenever you need her to be.


----------



## NYCgsd

@*gsdsar* So sorry to hear this. I can't imagine losing my girl, she is so sweet and happy all the time. Yours will be in doggy heaven. Spend your last day with her filled with as much joy as possible.


----------



## WIBackpacker

She's beautiful, and her life with you sounds beautiful too.


----------



## selzer

I'm sorry. Nothing makes this time any easier. Young dogs, old dogs, having other dogs so that the house is not a huge void. It is flat out awful. 

The reason it is so awful is because the individual that you are losing was so very special and such a huge part of your life, because having her was so very good. Unfortunately, we just can't have one without the other. And we can only hold onto the knowledge that having them was so much better than the pain of losing or making that decision was/is bad. 

Very sorry.


----------



## dogma13

So very sorry you have to say goodbye to your beautiful girl.She's had a wonderful life and looks so happy in those pictures


----------



## KaiserAus

I'm so sorry that you have to do this. She has obviously had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## Femfa

I'm so terribly sorry to hear this. It doesn't matter how much time you have with them, it's never enough. Sending thoughts your way during this hard time.


----------



## newlie

My heart hurts for you. I am so sorry.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I'm so sorry. We've had to make that decision several times, and it never gets any easier.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I am so sorry. Lena sounds like a fantastic girl. Sending thoughts and hugs to you both. Take care.


----------



## GypsyGhost

I'm so sorry. I hope you feel peace with this, and know you gave her a wonderful life.


----------



## gsdsar

Thank you everyone. This decision is never easy. But I know in my head it's the right one. My heart is broken though. 

She and I have been through so much together and she has always been a fighter. To see that dissipating, it's killing me. And my other dogs have rallied around her tonight, like they know something's up.


----------



## GatorDog

I am so sorry. It is never easy. You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## wolfstraum

this has to be the very worst thing about having a dog or any pet.....the most horrible decision to make

I am so sorry - no matter how long we have them, it is never long enough

Every single day I look at mine and dread the next day - knowing we are on borrowed time ......I truly empathize with you....

<<<hugs>>>> to Lena and to you



Lee


----------



## Sunsilver

So sorry to hear this! I went through this with my 14 year old male, almost exactly a year ago. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do.

{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## wolfy dog

So sad. So sorry.


----------



## Shooter

I am so sorry for your loss and pain. I know it doesnt really help but I hurt with you and for you.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

So sorry.


----------



## kelbonc

I am so sorry gsdsar. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Suki's Mom

I'm so sorry. My heart hurts for yours.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

Thoughts and prayers. Their time with us is never long enough, and it's a terrible thing to have to say goodbye. She'll be waiting for you on the other side.


----------



## RZZNSTR

She is a beautiful girl! I will add you and her to my prayers.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Praying for a peaceful passing for Lena and the mending of your broken heart. I am just so sorry.


----------



## gsdsar

Thank you everyone for very kind words. Losing her has been super hard. Even with three other dogs at home, its feels empty. She was such a big presense, she filled a room. She went very peacefully this morning surrounded by friends and her favorite veterinarian and after getting her fill of treats and hugs and kisses. I will never forget her and everything she taught me.


----------



## wolfy dog

No words, just good thoughts. I ache when I read these messages, for the dog involved and for the ones I lost.


----------



## LittleBear

I read your post last night, hugged my Phoenix, and sent good thoughts your way. Saying goodbye is always such a shock to the heart, take care of yourself, today was a really hard day. I'm truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Castlemaid

I'm so sorry Sam. Rest in peace, Lena.


----------



## Coleen

I'm so sorry, know that she will always be with you.


----------



## newlie

Run free, sweet girl! No more pain for you...


----------



## GatorBytes

I am truly sorry. She looks like she had a wonderful life.
RIP beautiful doggie Lena


----------



## car2ner

so long Lena. Join the others and share stories of the wonderful times you had with us humans.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I am so sorry. my thoughts are with you. I know how this feels .


----------



## lhczth

gsdsar said:


> Thank you everyone for very kind words. Losing her has been super hard. Even with three other dogs at home, its feels empty. She was such a big presense, she filled a room. She went very peacefully this morning surrounded by friends and her favorite veterinarian and after getting her fill of treats and hugs and kisses. I will never forget her and everything she taught me.



Thank you for giving her so many wonderful years. I could not have asked for a better home for Lena. :crying:

When I lost her mom it left a huge hole in my life that no previous dog had ever left. Yes, a presence that filled a room is a good description. 

Some puppy pictures of Lena (aka Belena). 6 weeks, 16 weeks and 7.5 months (just before Sam came to get her).


----------



## WateryTart

I'm so sorry for your loss. Both of you - Lisa, too. She was a beautiful girl and sounded just as amazing as she was gorgeous.


----------



## gsdsar

Lisa, that look on her face as a baby- like "really??? are you kidding me??"" She never lost that!! Gosh she was so cute.


----------



## lhczth

Some more. 16 weeks, about 6.5 months, 29 days, 10 days


----------



## holland

what a beautiful girl...so sorry for your loss


----------



## dizz37

I am so sorry for your loss! Some beautiful pictures and I'm sure there are many more beautiful memories to hold onto. <3


----------



## Loneforce

I am sorry for your loss of Lena


----------



## Bridget01

I am so sorry for the loss of your girl.


----------



## lytrefry

What a beautiful girl. So sorry for your loss. 
Glad she had such a wonderful life with a wonderful owner.


----------

